# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  DB2 Certification Complete

## TheFridge

<p>Sivan Green reports that IBM has certified their popular <a href="http://www-306.ibm.com/software/data/db2/">DB2 Universal Database</a> for use on Ubuntu. Sivan reported on working with the IBM team in Toronto, Canada.</p>
<blockquote><p>It’s really great that IBM has been behind us with this certification, and shows the foresight that the DB2 team has.</p></blockquote>
<p>Canonical has published a <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-November/000046.html">press release</a> and expects to announce more certifications over the following months</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

